# Mann kann die Luftverschmutzung verringern, indem man Autos mit Katalysatoren baut



## alc112

Hallo!!
Wie geht es ihnen?
Today I learnt some other subordinate linker but my teacher could think about the translations. One the linkers was this indem. We could find the instrumental meaning. all dictionary we looked the word up said mientras (while) we couldn't find the other translation that is not related to time.
here is the sentence:
Mann kann die Luftverschmutzung verringern, *indem* man Autos mit Katalysatoren baut.

Danke schön!!!


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

alc112 said:
			
		

> Hallo!!
> Wie geht es euch?
> Today I learnt some other subordinate linker but my teacher could think about the translations. One the linkers was this indem. We could find the instrumental meaning. all dictionary we looked the word up said mientras (while) we couldn't find the other translation that is not related to time.
> here is the sentence:
> Mann kann die Luftverschmutzung verringern, *indem* man Autos mit Katalysatoren baut.
> 
> Danke schön!!!


 
¡Hola, Alc!

Lo que yo te recomendaría sería que traduzcás la oración subordinada con un gerundio. Por ejemplo:

_Mann kann die Luftverschmutzung verringern, *indem *man Autos mit Katalysatoren baut._

_= _Se puede reducir la contaminación del aire *construyendo *autos con catalizadores.

¡Saludos!


----------



## mnzrob

alc112 said:
			
		

> Hallo!!
> Mann kann die Luftverschmutzung verringern, *indem* man Autos mit Katalysatoren baut


 
Hi Alc,

The english translation would be as follows:

Air pollution can be reduced, by building cars with catalytic converters.
OR
One can reduce air pollution, by building cars with catalytic converters.

So in this case, "indem" would be translated as "by".

Rob


----------



## gaer

alc112 said:
			
		

> Hallo!!
> Wie geht es ihnen?
> Today I learnt some other subordinate linker but my teacher could think about the translations. One the linkers was this indem. We could find the instrumental meaning. all dictionary we looked the word up said mientras (while) we couldn't find the other translation that is not related to time.
> here is the sentence:
> Mann kann die Luftverschmutzung verringern, *indem* man Autos mit Katalysatoren baut.
> 
> Danke schön!!!


Try this:

Mann kann die Luftverschmutzung *dadurch* verringern, *dass* man Autos mit Katalysatoren baut.

Mann kann die Luftverschmutzung verringern, *indem* man Autos mit Katalysatoren baut.

This may or may not make things better. Often the word "by" works, in English:

You can decrease air pollution *by* buidling/making cars with catalytic converters.

Another way:

You can decrease air pollution. 

INDEM

you buidl/make cars with catalytic converters.

Here "indem" links the two ideas.

You can decrease air pollution. 

INDEM

You buidl/make cars with catalytic converters and *through that/because of that* you can decrease air pollution. 

It's all about something happening. In German, the first (main) clause says what happens (or is happening), and the second clause tells you what MAKES the first thing happen. "Indem" is the link that shows that connection.

I found this on a site. See if it helps. I can't tell you if the sentences are really good ones. There may be mistakes. But I think it helps clarify the meaning.

1. Der Fuchs stillte seinen Hunger, *indem* er die Kaninchen und Mäuse fraß.
(Eating the rabit and mouse ENABLED the fox's hunger to be satisfied.

2. Manfred verhalf dem Bären zur Flucht, *indem* er die Tür des Schuppens offen ließ.
(Opening the door to the shed ENABLED Manfred to "help" the bear to escape.)

3. Er gewann das Kartenspiel, *indem* er eine falsche Karte verwendete.
(Using "bogus" cards ENABLED him to win the card game.)

I think you'll get the point now. 

4. Er eignet sich Wissen an, *indem* er gute Bücher liest.
5. Er verdiente mehr Geld, *indem* er zusätzlich arbeitete.
6. Man ehrte den Dichter, *indem* man ihm einen Preis verlieh.
7. Er wurde bekannt, *indem* er überall in der Öffentlichkeit auftrat.

Gaer


----------



## Jana337

gaer said:
			
		

> You buidl/make cars with catalytic converters and *through that/because of that* you can decrease air pollution.


 
"Through that" is poor English but it perfectly conveys the meaning of "indem".  



> I found this on a site. See if it helps. I can't tell you if the sentences are really good ones. There may be mistakes. But I think it helps clarify the meaning.


 
The sentences are helpful and flawless but how about a link to that site?  

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

alc112 said:
			
		

> Mann kann die Luftverschmutzung verringern, *indem* man Autos mit Katalysatoren baut.



Let me translate your sentence into Spanish by help of Gaer's "through that":

Se construe autos con catalizadores *por lo que* se puede reducir la contaminación del aire.

But I think Jorge's gerund construction "verb + ndo" makes perfect sense in Spanish and it describes exactly the result in the first sentence of the second sentence.


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Let me translate your sentence into Spanish by help of Gaer's "through that":
> 
> Se construe autos con catalizadores *por lo que* se puede reducir la contaminación del aire.
> 
> But I think Jorge's gerund construction "verb + ndo" makes perfect sense in Spanish and it describes exactly the result in the first sentence of the second sentence.


 
"Por lo que" is a weak suggestion because it does not necessarily mean "through which" (wodurch) but can also mean "because of which" (weswegen) which isn't exactly the same thing.

My suggestion: *a través de que* 

But you actually reconstructed the sentence, complicating matters and not really explaining "indem."

My suggestions for "indem" would be either the gerund construction Jorge suggested (which I find the best) or "*por el hecho de que*."


----------



## alc112

thank you very much.
In fact, my teacher waas traying to "invent" a meaning. The best one was "por intermedio de" but she didn't told me about the gerund. I thiink it is really better the usage of the gerund in this case. 
Me encantó tu sugerencoa, Jorge

Dan, your sentence doesn't make sense, is incomplete


			
				Dan said:
			
		

> Se constru*y*e*n* autos con catalizadores *por lo que* se puede reducir la contaminación del aire.


Trying to improve it a little, I would say
Se construyen autos con catalizadores *para que* se pueda reducir la contaminación del aire.
But it sounds better if we change the order:
*Para que* se pueda reducir la contaminación del aire, se construyen autos con catalizadores.



			
				Elias said:
			
		

> My suggestion: *a través de (que)*
> My suggestions for "indem" would be either the gerund construction Jorge suggested (which I find the best) or "*por el hecho de (que)*."


Thank you, Elias. So,
Se puede reducir la contaminación del aire *construyendo* autos con catalizadores
Se puede reducir la contaminación del aire *a través de* autos con catalizadores
*Por el hecho de* construir autos con catalizadores, se puede reducir la contaminación del aire
*Por el hecho de que* _se _construyan autos con catalizadores, se puede reducir la contaminación del aire
*Mediante la construcción* de autos con catalizadores, se puede reducir la contaminación del aire.


----------



## Whodunit

alc112 said:
			
		

> Dan, your sentence doesn't make sense, i*t'*s incomplete.



Why is it incomplete? What's missing?



> Trying to improve it a little, I would say
> Se construyen autos con catalizadores *para que* se pueda reducir la contaminación del aire.
> But it sounds better if we change the order:
> *Para que* se pueda reducir la contaminación del aire, se construyen autos con catalizadores.



Okay, "para que" may be better, but I still don't know why my previous attempt was incomplete.


----------



## alc112

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Why is it incomplete? What's missing?
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, "para que" may be better, but I still don't know why my previous attempt was incomplete.


 
Forget it. I guess I tohught very fast. Now I'm thinking better, is not incomplete.


----------



## Whodunit

alc112 said:
			
		

> Forget it. I guess I *thought too* fast. Now I'm thinking better, is not incomplete.


 
But technically wrong, though?


----------



## alc112

Whodunit said:
			
		

> But technically wrong, though?


 
strange but correct


----------



## Whodunit

alc112 said:
			
		

> strange but correct


 
Thank you very much. So,  let's cut to the chase if there's still a chase.


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Aus meinem Standpunkt (bitte korrigiert mich, wenn ich mich irre):



			
				alc112 said:
			
		

> Dan, your sentence doesn't make sense, is incomplete
> 
> Quote:
> Originalmente publicado por *Whodunit*
> 
> _Se constru*y*e*n* autos con catalizadores *por lo que* se puede reducir la contaminación del aire  _
> 
> 
> Trying to improve it a little, I would say
> Se construyen autos con catalizadores *para que* se pueda reducir la contaminación del aire.
> But it sounds better if we change the order:
> *Para que* se pueda reducir la contaminación del aire, se construyen autos con catalizadores.


 
Die drei Sätze drücken nicht das Gleiche aus wie "indem". Grammatikalisch sind sie schon richtig, doch deren Bedeutung ist anders. Die Bedeutung vom Satz "_Mann kann die Luftverschmutzung verringern, *indem* man Autos mit Katalysatoren baut."_ ist: "Man baut keine (oder wenige) Autos mit Katalysatoren. Wenn man mehr Autos mit Katalysatoren bauen würde, dann würde die Luftverschmutzung geringer. Man sollte mehr Autos mit Katalysatoren bauen."

Aber:

_Se construyen autos con catalizadores, por lo que se puede reducir la contaminación del aire._
(= Man baut schon Autos mit Katalysatoren. Deswegen kann man die Luftverschmutzung verringern.)

_Se construyen autos con catalizadores para que se pueda reducir la contaminación del aire._
(= Man baut Autos mit Katalysatoren, damit die Luftverschmutzung geringer wird.)

_Para que se pueda reducir la contaminación del aire, se construyen autos con catalizadores._
(= Damit die Luftverschmutzung geringer wird, baut man Autos mit Katalysatoren.)

Was ich meine ist, dass es bei diesen drei Sätzen um Taten geht. Man *baut* die Autos schon. Beim "indem"-Satz geht es meiner Meinung nach eher um eine Empfehlung oder sogar eine Beschwerde. 

--------------------



			
				Alc112 said:
			
		

> Thank you, Elias. So,
> Se puede reducir la contaminación del aire *construyendo* autos con catalizadores
> Se puede reducir la contaminación del aire *a través de* autos con catalizadores Klingt ein bisschen komisch, würde ich nicht schreiben, aber den Sinn versteht man richtig.
> *Por el hecho de* construir autos con catalizadores, se puede reducir la contaminación del aire Möglich, aber meiner Meinung nach nicht die beste Möglichkeit.
> *Por el hecho de que* _se _construyan autos con catalizadores, se puede reducir la contaminación del aire Viel zu viele unnützliche Wörter, würde ich auf jeden Fall vermeiden.
> *Mediante la construcción* de autos con catalizadores se puede reducir la contaminación del aire. Das ist GUT! Das klingt sehr gut! Es ist wie eine schönere Variante des Gerundiumsatzes. Manchmal kann man aber diese Struktur nicht benutzen. Z.B. "Der Fuchs stillte seinen Hunger, *indem* er die Kaninchen und Mäuse fraß"...man kann nicht schreiben "El zorro aplacó su hambre mediante la comida de conejos y ratones." [Man könnte aber "consumo" benutzen]. Oder "Manfred verhalf dem Bären zur Flucht, *indem* er die Tür des Schuppens offen ließ."...."Manfredo ayudó a los osos a huir mediante la ....dejación/dejada de la puerta del cobertizo abierta"


 
Zusammendfassend gesagt sind meine Lieblingsmöglichkeiten die Gerundiumstruktur und die "mediante"-Struktur (wenn sie möglich ist). 

Tschüss!


----------



## elroy

jorge_val_ribera said:
			
		

> Aus meinem Standpunkt (bitte korrigiert mich, wenn ich mich irre):
> 
> 
> 
> Die drei Sätze drücken nicht das Gleiche aus wie "indem". Grammatikalisch sind sie schon richtig, doch deren Bedeutung ist anders. Die Bedeutung vom Satz "_Mann kann die Luftverschmutzung verringern, *indem* man Autos mit Katalysatoren baut."_ ist: "Man baut keine (oder wenige) Autos mit Katalysatoren. Wenn man mehr Autos mit Katalysatoren bauen würde, dann würde die Luftverschmutzung geringer. Man sollte mehr Autos mit Katalysatoren bauen."
> 
> Aber:
> 
> _Se construyen autos con catalizadores, por lo que se puede reducir la contaminación del aire._
> (= Man baut schon Autos mit Katalysatoren. Deswegen kann man die Luftverschmutzung verringern.)
> 
> _Se construyen autos con catalizadores para que se pueda reducir la contaminación del aire._
> (= Man baut Autos mit Katalysatoren, damit die Luftverschmutzung geringer wird.)
> 
> _Para que se pueda reducir la contaminación del aire, se construyen autos con catalizadores._
> (= Damit die Luftverschmutzung geringer wird, baut man Autos mit Katalysatoren.)
> 
> Was ich meine ist, dass es bei diesen drei Sätzen um Taten geht. Man *baut* die Autos schon. Beim "indem"-Satz geht es meiner Meinung nach eher um eine Empfehlung oder sogar eine Beschwerde.
> 
> --------------------
> 
> 
> 
> Zusammendfassend gesagt sind meine Lieblingsmöglichkeiten die Gerundiumstruktur und die "mediante"-Struktur (wenn sie möglich ist).
> 
> Tschüss!


 
Alles, was du sagst, ist 100% richtig, und ich stimme dir auch zu, dass die Gerundiumsstruktur i.d.R. die beste Übersetzung ist.


----------



## gaer

Jana337 said:
			
		

> The sentences are helpful and flawless but how about a link to that site?
> 
> Jana


 
Gesagt, getan. 

Link

I wanted to make sure the sentences were correct before linking. 

Gaer


----------



## gaer

jorge_val_ribera said:
			
		

> _Mann kann die Luftverschmutzung verringern, *indem *man Autos mit Katalysatoren baut._
> 
> _= _Se puede reducir la contaminación del aire *construyendo *autos con catalizadores.
> 
> ¡Saludos!


Das kommt mir spanisch vor. It's Greek to me.  

I'm kidding.

You can reduce "the contamination of the air" [something missing] "building" cars with catalytic-converters.

I'm guessing, but perhaps "*construyendo" *in this case means "by building", and then it would be just like English:

You can reduce air-pollution BY building cars with catalytic-converters.

Am I on the right track?

I need to look at the other sentence and see if the same solution works for all of them. 

Gaer


----------



## elroy

gaer said:
			
		

> Das kommt mir spanisch vor. It's Greek to me.
> 
> I'm kidding.
> 
> You can reduce "the contamination of the air" [something missing] "building" cars with catalytic-converters.
> 
> I'm guessing, but perhaps "*construyendo" *in this case means "by building", and then it would be just like English:
> 
> You can reduce air-pollution BY building cars with catalytic-converters.
> 
> Am I on the right track?
> 
> I need to look at the other sentence and see if the same solution works for all of them.
> 
> Gaer


 
Yes, you are.

The Spanish gerund is used quite consistently to translate the English "by + -ing."


----------



## gaer

elroy said:
			
		

> Yes, you are.
> 
> The Spanish gerund is used quite consistently to translate the English "by + -ing."


Cool. I'm a "wannabe-polyglot" lacking the talent to make it happen. 

It appears the "by + gerund" DOES work for all the sample sentences in English, so to me it's quite amazing that exact same solution seems to work in Spanish.  

Gaer


----------



## elroy

gaer said:
			
		

> Cool. I'm a "wannabe-polyglot" lacking the talent to make it happen.
> 
> It appears the "by + gerund" DOES work for all the sample sentences in English, so to me it's quite amazing that exact same solution seems to work in Spanish.
> 
> Gaer


 
In the interest of helping to realize your polyglot fantasies ...

French does the same thing, except it uses "en" and the gerund.


----------



## gaer

elroy said:
			
		

> In the interest of helping to realize your polyglot fantasies ...
> 
> French does the same thing, except it uses "en" and the gerund.


An, that "en" thing again. Always a problem for me.  I'm waiting for me friend in France to return from his vacation and push to get started again with French, which has always utterly defeated me!

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

jorge_val_ribera said:
			
		

> Aus meinem Standpunkt (bitte korrigiert mich, wenn ich mich irre):
> 
> 
> 
> Die drei Sätze drücken nicht das Gleiche aus wie "indem". Grammatikalisch sind sie schon richtig, doch deren Bedeutung ist anders. Die Bedeutung vom Satz "_Mann kann die Luftverschmutzung verringern, *indem* man Autos mit Katalysatoren baut."_ ist: "Man baut keine (oder wenige) Autos mit Katalysatoren. Wenn man mehr Autos mit Katalysatoren bauen würde, dann würde die Luftverschmutzung geringer. Man sollte mehr Autos mit Katalysatoren bauen."
> 
> Aber:
> 
> _Se construyen autos con catalizadores, por lo que se puede reducir la contaminación del aire._
> (= Man baut schon Autos mit Katalysatoren. Deswegen kann man die Luftverschmutzung verringern.)
> 
> _Se construyen autos con catalizadores para que se pueda reducir la contaminación del aire._
> (= Man baut Autos mit Katalysatoren, damit die Luftverschmutzung geringer wird.)
> 
> _Para que se pueda reducir la contaminación del aire, se construyen autos con catalizadores._
> (= Damit die Luftverschmutzung geringer wird, baut man Autos mit Katalysatoren.)
> 
> Was ich meine ist, dass es bei diesen drei Sätzen um Taten geht. Man *baut* die Autos schon. Beim "indem"-Satz geht es meiner Meinung nach eher um eine Empfehlung oder sogar eine Beschwerde.
> 
> --------------------
> 
> 
> 
> _Thank you, Elias. So,
> Se puede reducir la contaminación del aire *construyendo* autos con catalizadores
> Se puede reducir la contaminación del aire *a través de* autos con catalizadores Klingt ein bisschen komisch, würde ich nicht schreiben, aber den Sinn versteht man richtig.
> *Por el hecho de* construir autos con catalizadores, se puede reducir la contaminación del aire Möglich, aber meiner Meinung nach nicht die beste Möglichkeit.
> *Por el hecho de que* se construyan autos con catalizadores, se puede reducir la contaminación del aire Viel zu viele unnützliche Wörter, würde ich auf jeden Fall vermeiden.
> *Mediante la construcción* de autos con catalizadores se puede reducir la contaminación del aire. Das ist GUT! Das klingt sehr gut! Es ist wie eine schönere Variante des Gerundiumsatzes. Manchmal kann man aber diese Struktur nicht benutzen. Z.B. "Der Fuchs stillte seinen Hunger, *indem* er die Kaninchen und Mäuse fraß"...man kann nicht schreiben "El zorro aplacó su hambre mediante la comida de conejos y ratones." [Man könnte aber "consumo" benutzen]. Oder "Manfred verhalf dem Bären zur Flucht, *indem* er die Tür des Schuppens offen ließ."...."Manfredo ayudó a los osos a huir mediante la ....dejación/dejada de la puerta del cobertizo abierta"
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zusammendfassend gesagt sind meine Lieblingsmöglichkeiten die Gerundiumstruktur und die "mediante"-Struktur (wenn sie möglich ist).
> 
> Tschüss!
Click to expand...

 
Ich glaube schon, dass man die Autos schon baut und trotzdem ist "indem" richtig. Es muss nicht unbedingt heißen, dass es diese Möglichkeite nicht gibt und dass es dieses Resultat noch nicht gibt. Also denke ich, dass der Sinn des "por lo que"-Satzes schon der Gleiche ist wie der des Gerundiums.


----------



## elroy

gaer said:
			
		

> An, that "en" thing again. Always a problem for me.  I'm waiting for me friend in France to return from his vacation and push to get started again with French, which has always utterly defeated me!
> 
> Gaer


 
This particular "en," or "en" in general?

Because "en" can be a preposition - with various usages, one of which is this one with the gerund - or a partitive (a nasty thing to learn for speakers of English!)

If you're referring to all of those possibilities, then I can understand where your pain is coming from.  This particular usage of "en," however, seems to be pretty self-explanatory.


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Ich glaube schon, dass man die Autos schon baut und trotzdem ist "indem" richtig. Es muss nicht unbedingt heißen, dass es diese Möglichkeite nicht gibt und dass es dieses Resultat noch nicht gibt. Also denke ich, dass der Sinn des "por lo que"-Satzes schon der Gleiche ist wie der des Gerundiums.


 
Nein, das ist es einfach nicht.

Es hat nichts damit zu tun, ob man die Autos baut, sondern mit der Beziehung zwischen den zwei Teilen des Satzes.

Wir hatten am Anfang

A .... indem .... B

Das heißt

B .... wodurch ... A

Das heißt

*B VERURSACHT A* 

Du schlägst

B .... por lo que ... A 

vor

Das heißt aber

B ... weswegen ... A

oder 

A ... deswegen ... B

das heißt

*B IST EIN GRUND FÜR A*

Das heißt nicht unbedingt, dass B A direkt verursacht. 

Verstehst du den Unterschied?


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Verstehst du den Unterschied?


 
Ja, ich denke schon! Schöne Übersicht.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Ich glaube schon, dass man die Autos schon baut und trotzdem ist "indem" richtig. Es muss nicht unbedingt heißen, dass es diese Möglichkeite nicht gibt und dass es dieses Resultat noch nicht gibt. Also denke ich, dass der Sinn des "por lo que"-Satzes schon der Gleiche ist wie der des Gerundiums.


Jorge wrote this:

_Se construyen autos con catalizadores, por lo que se puede reducir la contaminación del aire.
_(= Man baut schon Autos mit Katalysatoren. Deswegen kann man die Luftverschmutzung verringern.)

As our resident "Spanish" expert, that was all I needed.  

If Jorge says that _por lo que_ and _indem_ are not the same, I'm ready to believe him, and I'll figure out WHY he is right later, not if.  

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> If Jorge says that _por lo que_ and _indem_ are not the same, I'm ready to believe him, and I'll figure out WHY he is right later, not if.
> 
> Gaer


 
Good call! And the "richtige Einstellung"!


----------



## elroy

gaer said:
			
		

> Jorge wrote this:
> 
> _Se construyen autos con catalizadores, por lo que se puede reducir la contaminación del aire._
> (= Man baut schon Autos mit Katalysatoren. Deswegen kann man die Luftverschmutzung verringern.)
> 
> As our resident "Spanish" expert, that was all I needed.
> 
> If Jorge says that _por lo que_ and _indem_ are not the same, I'm ready to believe him, and I'll figure out WHY he is right later, not if.
> 
> Gaer


 
Let me try to explain what Jorge was trying to say:

He was saying that with "por lo que" the cars are already built, and that's a *reason* that pollution is reduced.

With "indem" pollution is reduced *through* the building of cars.

It's kind of the same thing I was trying to explain with my homespun diagram.


----------



## gaer

elroy said:
			
		

> Let me try to explain what Jorge was trying to say:
> 
> He was saying that with "por lo que" the cars are already built, and that's a *reason* that pollution is reduced.
> 
> With "indem" pollution is reduced *through* the building of cars.
> 
> It's kind of the same thing I was trying to explain with my homespun diagram.


Elroy, I got it.  "Por lo que" is saying that pollution is reduced because better cars have already been built. It is explaining what is.

The use of the gerund, as Jorge and you explained it, works the same as in English and provides an accurate translation of the German. Right? 

Gaer


----------



## elroy

gaer said:
			
		

> Elroy, I got it.  "Por lo que" is saying that pollution is reduced because better cars have already been built. It is explaining what is.
> 
> The use of the gerund, as Jorge and you explained it, works the same as in English and provides an accurate translation of the German. Right?
> 
> Gaer


 
Correct.  

The reason I explained it again is that you had said something along the lines of "I'll figure out why later" or something - and I figured  there was no time like the present.


----------



## gaer

elroy said:
			
		

> Correct.
> 
> The reason I explained it again is that you had said something along the lines of "I'll figure out why later" or something - and I figured  there was no time like the present.


Understood. I should have said that I'll try to remember it for the future, since I often understand things perfectly but completely forget what I understood.  

Gaer


----------

